# How to remove moustache from a face in Photoshop 7.0



## rose tamang (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Friends,
Can u please teach me how to remove moustache from a face in Photoshop?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2008)

Use a combination of Clone stamp, healing brush and dodge and burn tools to achieve the desired effect. Moved to QnA.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

for some strange reason, the thread title makes me laugh


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 30, 2008)

A clone stamp'll b more than enuf. Healin brush is secondary. And... didja never hear of *forum.kepregeny.net/style_emoticons/default/google.gif!!!

Use ur imagination... & a lil practice... & u can do wonders with photoshop.


----------



## hansraj (Jul 30, 2008)

if it is possible for u to shave off the moustache and click a fresh photograph... do that. It will take a longer for u to edit it in photoshop and get the original look.... lol


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 30, 2008)

"Gillette. The best a man can get!"

Oh its Photoshop, sorry do as Goobi says!


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 30, 2008)

My bro tried the same using normal brushes.. He was successful to some extent.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 31, 2008)

from the toolbox, select the CloneStamp tool. 

Press ALT and select the portion of the skin of the face just near the moustache. (but not too near)

Release ALT button and now click on moustache. the moustache will take the color of the skin. Do this on the whole moustache.

With little practice and grip, u will be able to do it.



@Goobi , the thread is still there in Tutorial section.


----------

